# Clean and DIRTY......



## Dr. Pain (Jun 2, 2002)

.......Dozen! 

According to the "Environmental Working Group", whoever the Fuk they are, 

The 12 most contaminated fruits and vegetables in order of most contamination:

1) Strawberries
2) Bell Peppers
3) Spinach
4) Cherries (US)
5) Peaches
6) Cantalope (Mex)

7) Celery
8) Apples
9) Apricots
10) Green Beans
11) Chilean Grapes
12) Cucumbers

Shit, there goes my Nutritional program! 

And the less contaminated are:

1) Avocados
2) Corn
3) Onion
4) Sweet potato
5) Cauliflower
6) Brussel Sprouts

7) Grapes
8) Bananas
9) Plums
10) Green Chiles
11) Watermelon
12) Brocoli


DP


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2002)

contaminated  by pesticides and herbicides ?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 2, 2002)

Yes, article says most Pesticide contamination, my bad

DP


----------



## Animal (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Shit, there goes my Nutritional program!


Me to 

DP does it say why??  Is it due to the levels used or the way the fruit reacts to them or absorbs them??

Animal


----------



## Robboe (Jun 2, 2002)

Hmmm..strawberries are top eh?

Well that would explain this third arm i've sprouted...


----------



## TJohn (Jun 2, 2002)

I grow my own strawberries in the summer !! They don't look as good but they sure are tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TJohn


----------



## lina (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Hmmm..strawberries are top eh?
> 
> Well that would explain this third arm i've sprouted...



Ooops! I better read better next time... I thought you said 'third leg'!


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Ooops! I better read better next time... I thought you said 'third leg'!


Hmmmm...Now we know where Lina's mind is...In da gutter!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 2, 2002)




----------



## Robboe (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Ooops! I better read better next time... I thought you said 'third leg'!




No, no, no.

I got that from my dad, not strawberries.


----------



## nemodynamite (Jun 2, 2002)

Is anything good for you anymore.  I hate it when I read stuff like this...I have to go back to the drawing board and re-evaluate my eating habits.

Do you have a link to the article?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 2, 2002)

Well I'd say I put a healthy balance of clean and dirty things in my mouth


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2002)

OMG...It's hard to say nuthing to dat...
I'll obstain to,
No comments!!!!


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2002)

would you expect any less from w8lifter ?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> would you expect any less from w8lifter ?



What?  I was talking about the foods


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 2, 2002)

That was actually from a newsletter, I shouldn't have said "article", perhaps someone can find the details?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> That was actually from a newsletter, I shouldn't have said "article", perhaps someone can find the details?



Where might this someone look for the details?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Where might this someone look for the details?







> According to the "Environmental Working Group", whoever the Fuk they are




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 2, 2002)

A Shopper's Guide to Pesticides in Produce


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> A Shopper's Guide to Pesticides in Produce




SWEET!  

But I'm afraid to read it! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 2, 2002)

Well I haven't read it read ...that was record time I might add


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jun 4, 2002)

LMAO at this pornalized thread!  



> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> I grow my own strawberries in the summer !! They don't look as good but they sure are tasty
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm...  I might just have to stop in and swipe some of those!  Maybe on my way to a Saturday speed skating practice, you did say you live near Bensalem didn't you?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Ooops! I better read better next time... I thought you said 'third leg'!



I think she's wishing!!!


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jun 5, 2002)

Jesus, could I plz be f'd in the a some more???

I only eat strawberries everyday, in EVERY f'ing meal!!!

   

Damn pesticide bastards with their pesticide, and pesticide.


----------

